# Design für "Drumschool Mobil"?



## Kalma (8. April 2007)

Guten Tag,

mein Schlagzeuglehrer besitzt eine sehr, ich sag mal "blöde" Website für seinen Unterricht:
http://www.drumschool-mobil.de.ms/

Ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen, ich programmiere ihm eine neue Seite, die übersichtlicher und schöner (  ) ist.



Aber das typische Problem ist das Design. Habt ihr Vorschläge zur Aufteilung?


Bei Menüpunkten dachte ich an folgende:
News
Lehrer
Unterricht
Links
Media
Gästebuch
Kontakt
Admin



MfG
David


----------



## acu (8. April 2007)

ich würde die links sinnvoll aufteilen und dann in kleine boxen verpacken

dafür würde ich dann glaube ich oben header, rechts die navis, links der content und unten footer machen.


----------



## Kalma (8. April 2007)

Meinst du so wie innem Blog? wordpress oder sowas?


----------



## acu (8. April 2007)

ja so in etwa hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## Kalma (8. April 2007)

Eigentlich könnte ich doch ein komplettes Wordpresslayout kopieren oder?


----------



## acu (8. April 2007)

theoretisch schon wenn du was schönes findest..^^


----------



## Kalma (6. Dezember 2007)

Habe jetzt mal ein Design entwickelt.

Das Bild im Header wird geändert (mal sehen wodurch)

Hättet ihr vorschläge für eine bessere Betitelung der Seite, als das "Drum School Mobil" so zu platzieren?
Oder, hättet ihr generell Vorschläge?


mfG
David


----------



## schleckerbeck (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

ich würde das Bild im Header kräftiger machen, sodass die Farben schön rauskommen. Auch würd ich die Menüpunkte größer gestalten, ist bisschen schlecht lesbar.
Außerdem gefällt mir auch dieses helle türkis für den Hintergrund nicht so richtig. Würd ich auch ne kräftige Farbe, oder evtl. auch einfach schwarz nehmen.
Und noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Der Abstand zwischen Header und dem Content find ich ein bisschen zu groß. Entweder verkleinern, oder mach dazwischen noch irgend was rein (so ne Art Verziehrung).
Was mir gut gefällt, ist die Idee mit dem geteilten Bild im Header.

Mir fällt aber noch was ganz anderes ein: Mach doch ein Trommelfell, wo du den Namen der Firma weg retuschierst, und dann Drumschool Mobil in ner geilen Schrift reinsetzt. Und dor kannste ja dann auch Menü und Inhalt platzieren.
Nur so ne Idee.

sc.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du das Foto aus diesem Thread http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/297635-foto-professionell-wirken-lassen.html nochmal in "schön" hast, dann könntest du das z. B. auch als Header verwenden und den Schriftzug als gedachte Verlängerung des Sticks. Auch nur eine Idee.


----------



## Kalma (7. Dezember 2007)

> Mir fällt aber noch was ganz anderes ein: Mach doch ein Trommelfell, wo du den Namen der Firma weg retuschierst, und dann Drumschool Mobil in ner geilen Schrift reinsetzt. Und dor kannste ja dann auch Menü und Inhalt platzieren.
> Nur so ne Idee.



Wie stellst du dir das genau vor? Könntest du ne Skizze machen?=


----------



## Kalma (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab wieder was neues.
Allerdings weiß ich da nicht, wie ich am besten slice, da links das logo langgeht, und rechts halt das bild von meinem Lehrer.
Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Florian_Rachor (12. Dezember 2007)

Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, Stil und Farben passen gut zusammen. Nur die Schrift links "Drumschool mobil" passt noch gar nicht dazu. Irgendwie wirkt die sehr schwammig und unscharf.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Kann Florian fast zustimmen. Ich persönlich finde das Rot ein bisschen zu aufdringlich. Und die Navi wirkt meiner Meinung nach wie eine dieser IchHabEineDomainBesetzt-Webseite. So 08/15. Lass dir doch da noch ne' Kleinigkeit einfallen, vielleicht reicht es schon die Schrift zu ändern.


----------



## Kalma (12. Dezember 2007)

Was hat denn ne Navigation mit 08/15 zu tun!
Na gut, ne Domain hab ich besetzt:
http://www.drumschool-mobil.de
Ist jetzt auch gescliced und läuft soweit ich weiß in allen Browsern.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Schriftzug sonst machen soll. Ich habs auch unverschwommen versucht, aber dann wirkt der nen bisschen draufgematscht.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub ich hab mich ein bisschen unklar ausgedrückt....Sorry.

Ich meinte das die Navigation auf mich billig wirkt. So wie eine dieser Seiten (1,2 oder 3), auf die man meistens kommt wenn man sich vertippt.... Also nicht die Navi selbst, sondern das Aussehen der Navi. Ich hoffe jetzt ist mein Gestammel verständlich .

edit: Aber ich seh sie mir gerade an, und merke das es nur auf dem Bild so gewirkt hat. Ein bisschen langweilig finde ich sie zwar noch, aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr billig.


----------



## Kalma (12. Dezember 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaachso, *erleichtertsei*

Gut, meint ihr denn, die Seite ist zu schmal? Mein Papa meint ja die wär zu schmal. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, das musst du selbst einschätzen. Wer schaut sich mit was für Bildschirmen/Auflösungen die Seite an? Was für einen Inhalt willst du reinstellen?


----------



## Kalma (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde das gut so. Zu breit fänd ich irgendwie, ja, keine Ahnung, zu breit halt.


----------



## Florian_Rachor (15. Dezember 2007)

Lol, du liest am besten mal ein Buch über "Lesen am Bildschirm und Usability" . Wie breit ist das Design denn insgesamt? Sollte nicht mehr als 800px sein (Ist es nicht, weiß ich schon, ja es gibt noch Leute die so eine Auflösung haben)

Der Textbereich in der Mitte ist eigentlich recht gelungen. Er ist nicht zu breit und bietet klare Abgrenzungen für das Auge. Das macht das lesen Am Bildschirm wesentlich leichter. Mach die Schrift am besten nicht zu klein und erhöhe den Zeilenabstand leicht dann ists gut würd ich sagen.

Sag deinem Dad, er soll sich mal einen Text auf Spiegel.de anschauen. Die Spalte ist da auch nicht breiter als bei dir, aus gutem Grund! Kommt natürlich auch etwas drauf an, wenn du sehr viel Inhalt hast, brauchst du etwas mehr Platz. Das glaube ich aber bei einer "privaten " Homepage eigentlich nicht.

Insgesamt find ichs so schon ganz gelungen, nur das Bild recht oben würde ich evtl. noch etwas prominenter machen.

Viele Grüße


----------

